# Places to find Ipe?



## Ianmorrow (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard a lot about Ipe being an incredible decking, and flooring wood, so it ought to be perfect for guitar picks. Apparently it is extremely strong and resists rotting very well. Does anyone know where I might be able to find some? I wouldn't mind trading some if you have it. I only need a small piece. 

Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2013)

I actually gave my last piece out. I think. How small is small? 


You could go to a flooring place and ask for a sample....


----------



## healeydays (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are looking to make guitar picks, call these guys located in your back yard and tell them you are looking for a couple cutoff scraps...

http://www.austinipe.com/Ipe_Houston_Dallas_San_Antonio_Austin/Home.html

http://www.ipe-wood.com/

http://www.austinwholesaledecking.com/


----------

